# Dogs on board signs on vans



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Those of you that carry dogs in a van that doesn't have windows in do you have a sticker to say that there are dogs on board?
I don't really want to put any stickers on my van (it's for personal use not buisness) as they can be a pain to get off when it comes to selling and I don't really want a big yellow sticker on my lovely van...
However if I was to be involved in an accident I'd want emergency services to know I'd got dogs in the back. 
I have found a magnetic one which I would prefer but I know they can move about so not sure how useful it would be especially in an accident as it may come off?


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

If you have vinyl stickers they come off with some heat and gentle 'scraping/lifting'. When I sold my dog walker van my dad took all the signs off and it looked fine. They were professionally put on though.


----------

